# Johnson Beach 01-24-12



## dvldocz (Nov 9, 2011)

So I decided to go out and hit up J-Beach yesterday after work. Got my lines out around 1830 (6:30 P.M.). I was out there for about 4 hours. The surf wasnt too bad. threw on 6oz pyramids and threw them out. Waves were about 1-2'. Was using some frozen shrimp(killer bee) that I got from Walmart because my bait shop was closed by the time i got there. I didn't really have high expectations for the night but it was one of those days that just being out fishing was good enough. Had a great time though. Here is what the result was
-15 catfish(first ocean cats ever)
-2 whiting(first whiting ever, one was about 16")
-2 sand sharks(first shark ever)
-1 pompano(about 14")
and the catch of the night was a 33" black drum(first black drum ever). I didn't get to weigh it because I don't have a scale. It was a great fight. Took me about 15 min on my 9'6" rod with #15. My phone was acting up last night so I didn't get pics of the whiting and pomp. 

-TRP: Not the same fishing without you brother. Move to this side of town! I am sure we will have great nights of fishing this summer.


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

I fished there from 330 to 500 ,did'nt get a bite you picked the right time.
nice report, looks like there was no problem staying awake.


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Great report. Congrats on your firsts!


----------



## dvldocz (Nov 9, 2011)

Yeah I think it was just luck last night. Would rather be lucky then not though. Thanks


----------



## TheRoguePirate (Nov 3, 2011)

-TRP: Not the same fishing without you brother. Move to this side of town! I am sure we will have great nights of fishing this summer. -

Sounds kinda gay! 

Glad you had a good night fishing. Now im going to have to get out!

TRP


----------



## bright_as_the_sun (Jan 25, 2012)

Congrats on all of your firsts! I've been living in this area for 8 years now and I'm just now getting started with saltwater fishing (thanks to some sweet Bass Pro Shop gift certificates from Christmas). I live over on the west side of town and was thinking of trying first at Johnson's Beach. My family has been to JB plenty of times, but only during the day. Do they have a special pass where you can get in there before or after hours? I've tried to go out there before early and was met with a locked gate... Thanks for any help you can provide.


----------



## Boliver T Wheelock (Feb 28, 2010)

*Pass*

You have to buy an annual pass and a Night Owl pass to have access through the gate after hours.


----------



## bright_as_the_sun (Jan 25, 2012)

Nice! Thanks for the info. I already have the annual pass but I'll go pick up the night owl pass today or tomorrow so I can get in some fishing this weekend. What was the cost when you purchased yours (night owl pass)?


----------



## dvldocz (Nov 9, 2011)

I think the cost was like $20 or something around there. Definately worth the investment. I think you can use it at JB, Ft Pickens, and Opal Beach(between Pcola Beach and Navarre, not too sure).


----------



## TheRoguePirate (Nov 3, 2011)

Total cost for both annual and night owl:55 Dollars. locations confirmed where Docz stated.

TRP


----------



## bright_as_the_sun (Jan 25, 2012)

Thanks for the info everyone!


----------

